# A few of Lux from yesterday.



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few of Lux. Shooting photos after a half dozen or so Margarita doesn't make for the best shots!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

looking good!


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, he's amazing.  I love his muscle tone in the second picture.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww I love Lux.   He looks as handsome as ever


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Lux is an amazing looking dog. I like that he looks like he is posing and showing off for Ivy


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

love that Lux, first pic it looks like he had the margaritas


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Lux is so handsome!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, Fink! Those shots are wonderful!! I especially love the second one! That's just an awesome action shot!! Great exhibition of the muscle tone!! That's just beautiful!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I heart Lux, great pics and I want more pics of Ivy


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

You have two really good lookin bulldogs thanks for posting I always enjoy looking


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

he looks awesome!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

OMG love that dog!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

dang. if i send u lace can u send her back lookin like that?  hahaha kidding. kind of...


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

you take some amazing shots!!! he looks great man


----------



## shadystunts (May 17, 2010)

Very nice !! Beautiful dog.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Adorable shots!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

There's that handsome boy Lux. I love pictures of that boy. Great pictures as always.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Amazingm just simply amazing!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the really nice comments on Lux. I appreciate it!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Theres my buddy LUXXXX! looking ripped as always...What a gorgeous doggie


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok - forgive me if this sounds insulting....in NO way do I mean to be...but is his spine showing? I will not deny that your dog is beautiful and has great muscle tone.
I know nothing on the subject other than that I read somewhere that it is ok to see ribs but not spine. Its hard to tell in the pics but to my untrained eye - I see spine. 
And FYI - I just have a "pet" dog (meaning she could afford to lose a few...lol)
Oh - and I'm Italian....so we like meat on bones whether it be human or animal!

Again, dont mean anything by my question. It's just a question to help inform me.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

tt557 said:


> Ok - forgive me if this sounds insulting....in NO way do I mean to be...but is his spine showing? I will not deny that your dog is beautiful and has great muscle tone.
> I know nothing on the subject other than that I read somewhere that it is ok to see ribs but not spine. Its hard to tell in the pics but to my untrained eye - I see spine.
> And FYI - I just have a "pet" dog (meaning she could afford to lose a few...lol)
> Oh - and I'm Italian....so we like meat on bones whether it be human or animal!
> ...


Some spine showing is actually the standard in ABDA. Lux is way too muscular and far from being emaciated, if you see all the muscle the dog is packed with. That is just the way his body is, very or no little fat and all muscle. When you start to see hip bones is when there is trouble. If a dog is emaciated or underfed he wouldn't carry all that muscle. WHen a dog is starved after all the fat is self absorbed then the muscle gets digested and then the dog is skin and bones  in this case Lux is in excellent shape and he has barely any fat. To maintain a dog in this shape you need to know what you are doing so this kind of keep is not recommended to beginners.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Here's a few of Lux. Shooting photos after a half dozen or so Margarita doesn't make for the best shots!


He looks GREAT!! I still see puppy in him believe it or not!


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Some spine showing is actually the standard in ABDA. Lux is way too muscular and far from being emaciated, if you see all the muscle the dog is packed with. That is just the way his body is, very or no little fat and all muscle. When you start to see hip bones is when there is trouble. If a dog is emaciated or underfed he wouldn't carry all that muscle. WHen a dog is starved after all the fat is self absorbed then the muscle gets digested and then the dog is skin and bones  in this case Lux is in excellent shape and he has barely any fat. To maintain a dog in this shape you need to know what you are doing so this kind of keep is not recommended to beginners.


Thanks! No I didnt think he was emaciated at all. Like you said - he wouldnt have muscle if he was. I was just confused about the spine thing. And I agree about not recommending this to beginners. I would assume like people - you cant just go and lift crazy weights & stuff without the chance of hurting yourself. Imagine what an idiot can do to a dog?!
Thanks for spelling things out for me!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Really a healthy active lifestyle and good quality food only accentuate what genetics will do. When you build wind in your dog and work them down to a low low percentage of bodyfat, it is called conditioning. It is a slow and steady process, done slowly because calorie deficits can lead to loss of muscle tone as well. So food intake stays the same, but you gotta step the work up. Swimming, running, slat mills, flirt pole, drag weighting, agility, the jenny, all good tools when you are familiar with them. I love to see all bully breed dogs, but especially love to see when dogs are well taken care of by a knowledgeable owner like Doug here.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

My next question is .....what kind of camera did you use to take that second photo!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Lookin good as always! Man, that boy loves to pounce doesn't he?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

tt557 said:


> My next question is .....what kind of camera did you use to take that second photo!!


I just recently had all $15,000 work photo gear stolen. I went and bought a Canon G11 last week to hold me over until the insurance company settles up. For a point-n-shot I'm very impressed with the G11. The auto mode does a good job, but it has a ton of manual controls that most point-n-shots don't have. Here's a review on the G11.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks!! I like Canon. Always had luck with them. I sooo need to upgrade the one I have now.


----------

